# Transmission downshift



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Quite the Norm , Its the Programing TCM ,only way to fix it is to tune it as well as a motor tune. I my self had to resolve this as I did not like the shift points . My transmission now shifts like butter almost like a DSG tranny.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

how did you fix it? which tune did you use on the tranny id like to change the shift points as well.
its a well made tranny but downshifting is a little annoying!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I've used the search function and flipped through many pages on here, unable to find a thread relevant to what I'm experiencing with my Cruze.
> 
> So far almost 2200 miles on my Cruze diesel. It's a great little car but one thing that is bothering me is the downshifting. Specifically when my car downshifts from 4 to 3 at around 25 mph. It's very jerky, not smooth like other new cars. Is this just because of the torque this engine pushes out and the rpms jumping up? It does this from 6-5 and 5-4 as well, but it's not nearly as noticeable as it is on 4-3. It's definitely worse when the car is cold, but that is to be expected. Seems strange to be feeling all the downshifts


Mine does this too, but I just attributed it to a characteristic of the car. I don't even notice it any more.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

titanman2789 said:


> I've used the search function and flipped through many pages on here, unable to find a thread relevant to what I'm experiencing with my Cruze.
> 
> So far almost 2200 miles on my Cruze diesel. It's a great little car but one thing that is bothering me is the downshifting. Specifically when my car downshifts from 4 to 3 at around 25 mph. It's very jerky, not smooth like other new cars. Is this just because of the torque this engine pushes out and the rpms jumping up? It does this from 6-5 and 5-4 as well, but it's not nearly as noticeable as it is on 4-3. It's definitely worse when the car is cold, but that is to be expected. Seems strange to be feeling all the downshifts


Hello titanman2789,

Welcome to Cruze Talk! I hope you are enjoying your Cruze Diesel so far. I am sorry you are noticing a downshift while driving. I see forum members are already providing great advice. If this is a concern you would like to discuss with your dealer, please let us know so we can assist during that process. Contact us via private message and include your full contact information, VIN and current mileage. We are here to help! 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My 2006 A6 C6 Corvette does the same thing. Yeah, I know totally different transmissions, GM and Aisin. Car magazines have criticized Chevy's logarithm for downshifts as well as upshifts, but as far as I'm concerned it doesn't bother me. I personally wouldn't go to the trouble and expense of tuning the transmission to improve in this regard, but it's certainly ok for others. The Corvette has had a performance dynotune that included changing transmission shift rpm and lockup force and I love it, but my Cruze is for, well, uh....Cruzen!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

This was a _very_ common problem with the 2011 6AT Cruze. There was a software update issued for the 2011's that improved but did not fix the problem. It was also accompanied by other clunky shifting in addition to the downshifts. Us 2011 owners have either had to learn to deal with it or do an aftermarket tune. 

From what I understand, the problem was almost completely solved in the 2012 and subsequent years with a new TCM and a tranny update. I can at least partially vouch for that as I have driven both a 2012 and 2013 as rentals, and both had vastly improved shifting vs. my 2011.

This is the first I'd heard of anything with the diesel. It has an entirely different tranny than the gas 6ATs. Anyone else experiencing this on the diesel?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well it seems to be getting better or I'm just not noticing it much anymore. I still have 97,600 miles left on my warranty so I'm not too worried. Maybe Chevy will update the shift points someday

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

It's just a quirk of the car, it's almost like the car is using the downshifts to slow down like you might if you were driving a stick shift.

I still notice it, but it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> It's just a quirk of the car, it's almost like the car is using the downshifts to slow down like you might if you were driving a stick shift.
> 
> I still notice it, but it doesn't bother me as much.


Exactly


----------

